# Forum General General Discussion  How to write cyrillic letters with acute-sign (for example: ходи́ть)

## decsis

Hello
I've seen that many websites use the acute sign to signalize where the stress in a word is, for example like the и in ходи́ть.  
Now, I'm trying to build an Excel list with the words I'm learning, and I would like to use that sign to learn the stressing of the words. But how can I make this sign? 
I'm using a special keyboard layout for german speakers, and I'm using windows. I've found the key to produce the sign alone, but it doesn't work in combination with another letter. 
Can anyone help me?

----------


## Ramil

There's no acute sign character in any standard Windows keyboard layout. Probably because native Russians write without it.
You can either copy this character and paste it where necessary or use Insert symbol dialog in Word.
You can also add a macro for this.  

```
Sub InsertAcuteAccent()
    Selection.InsertSymbol CharacterNumber:=&H301, Unicode:=True
End Sub
```

Then you can assign a hot key for this macro or add it on the tool bar.

----------


## MasterAdmin

You can simply copy-and-paste them. Use these letters: 
а́ е́ и́ о́ у́ ы́ э́ ю́ я́

----------


## Ramil

> You can simply copy-and-paste them. Use these letters: 
> а́ е́ и́ о́ у́ ы́ э́ ю́ я́

 You'll make a lot less unnecessary mouse movements and clicking if you only copy & paste the ACUTE ACCENT character alone. There is a nice application in MS Windows that not many are aware of - character map (charmap.exe)
You can select it there and copy it into clipboard. Then you can simply paste it after a letter as you type.

----------


## Hanna

I spent at least 2 hours investigating this and found no practical solution. Of course there ARE ways to do it, but they are inconvenient, and you cannot type fast while doing it. None of the standard European ways of getting accent work with Cyrillic, and the Cyrillic keyboard itself doesn't have any accessible key for accents that I can spot. The universal code for accent don't work on cyrillic letters. I have resigned to using Bold, Underlined or a different colour to indicate where the stress is.  
Not sure how sites like Wiktionary achieve this (below) Maybe they are using a third party plugin. Perhaps someone could check their editor facilities.  
бу́ду плати́ть 
бу́дем плати́ть 
бу́дешь плати́ть 
бу́дете плати́ть 
бу́дет плати́ть

----------


## Romik

If doing it for yourself you could just use an apostrophe: хо'дить. Or bold type: ход*и*ть.

----------


## chaika

Is it just me that sees the accent mark in the wrong place (over the consonant) in all of these examples, e.g. бу́ду плати́ть?

----------


## translationsnmru

Descis, you may want to check this thread. 
@Chaika: I see the accent marks over the consonants, too.

----------


## Ramil

> Descis, you may want to check this thread. 
> @Chaika: I see the accent marks over the consonants, too.

 Download a web browser )))

----------


## translationsnmru

> Download a web browser )))

 Very, very clever, Mr. Smartypants!  ::   ::

----------


## Demonic_Duck

This is the quickest way I know of to insert stress marks over your Russian vowels (а́е́и́о́у́ы́э́ю́я́) in Windows 2000 or better (it also works on Windows 7). Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work in OpenOffice (I'm not sure about Microsoft Word), so if anyone knows of a better way, please share!  
1. Download and install Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator. It's a handy free program for editing keyboard layouts. 
2. Download this file and open it in MSLC. Alternatively, you can start from scratch, or use the "load existing keyboard" option in the "file" menu. 
3. Edit the layout if you want to. 
4. In the "project" menu, click "Build DLL and setup package". 
5. Open the directory and open the "setup" file to install it. 
6. When your keyboard language is set to "Russian", the language bar should have a small keyboard icon on it, click this and select the custom keyboard layout. 
7. You should now be able to type the characters а́, е́, и́, о́, у́, ы́, э́, ю́, я́, А́, Е́, И́, О́, У́, Ы́, Э́, Ю́, Я́, as well as «, », ´ and —, by using the alt gr key. 
Not sure if I missed out any steps here, but I think that's all. Any questions, just ask

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Is it just me that sees the accent mark in the wrong place (over the  consonant) in all of these examples, e.g. бу́ду плати́ть

  

> I see the accent marks over the consonants, too.

 I see accent marks over consonants, too but only in a regular post's body. Within a "quoted" text I see the marks correctly as well as when composing a reply via "advanced" mode I see the marks correctly in all posts listed below the reply box. (Firefox browser).

----------


## Полуношник

It happens due to a bug in the font Verdana. The style sheet of this site specify this font as the best choice for a browser along with some other options like Tahoma, Calibri. It would be better, imho, to remove Verdana from the style sheet or put it after other fonts. I use Stylish extension for Firefox to overcome the bug.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> It happens due to a bug in the font Verdana. The style sheet of this site specify this font as the best choice for a browser along with some other options like Tahoma, Calibri. It would be better, imho, to remove Verdana from the style sheet or put it after other fonts. I use Stylish extension for Firefox to overcome the bug.

 I don't have that problem at all (on this site), I'm using Google Chrome with Windows 7... though I do get that problem on some sites.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Is it just me that sees the accent mark in the wrong place (over the consonant) in all of these examples, e.g. бу́ду плати́ть?

 It depends on a font. *Some fonts have the stress mark displaced.* Verdana seems to work fine for me in Chrome.
BUT (!) if you consistently see the stress mark over the consonants you can adjust for the change and move them in your mind towards the closest right-hand vowel  ::  As you may know, consonants are never stressed.

----------


## Полуношник

> It depends on a font. *Some fonts have the stress mark displaced.* Verdana seems to work fine for me in Chrome.
> BUT (!) if you consistently see the stress mark over the consonants you can adjust for the change and move them in your mind towards the closest right-hand vowel  As you may know, consonants are never stressed.

  The bug in Verdana is well known. It was fixed in Windows Vista. Chrome seems to have a work-around for the bug. It works in Ubuntu even with the old font.

----------


## Surendil

*decsis*, try to put ALT+769 _(at the numpad)_ sign before vowel you wish to mark. Ход́ить  ::

----------


## Ramil

> *decsis*, try to put ALT+769 _(at the numpad)_ sign before after vowel you wish to mark. Ход́ить

 AFTER, not before.

----------


## Surendil

Hmm... To me this works when put _before_  ::

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Maybe that's because you have the faulty Verdana font, but to me, your accent there is showing above the д, not the и.  _EDIT: I noticed a moderator/admin has edited my post earlier in this thread so that it contains information that someone linked to that I had posted on another forum. 
I don't have a problem with that, but in future, could whoever did it please put a small message in the post to show it has been edited? ("This post was last edited by [name], because [reason]")_

----------


## Ramil

> Hmm... To me this works when put _before_

 Модифицирующие символы в Unicode

----------


## Surendil

> Maybe that's because you have the faulty Verdana font, but to me, your accent there is showing above the д, not the и.  _EDIT: I noticed a moderator/admin has edited my post earlier in this thread so that it contains information that someone linked to that I had posted on another forum. 
> I don't have a problem with that, but in future, could whoever did it please put a small message in the post to show it has been edited? ("This post was last edited by [name], because [reason]")_

 Oh... That was really a bug of Verdana font  ::  Thank you! *Ramil*, thank you very much too!

----------

